# king James @7m



## 1038dav (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

He is cute, whats his bloodlines you know?


----------



## 1038dav (Oct 12, 2011)

No got from as a puppy from a friend who could keep him.


----------



## 1038dav (Oct 12, 2011)

This is King when I got him @ 2m


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

aww he is sweet, he reminds me of my girl luna in his face especially that puppy pic.


----------



## 1038dav (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks so do u think I can start work him out? Like getting him an harness and pulling things. what are some thing i can start out with?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

at 7 months you could start getting him used to a harness and having things drag behind him like a small bike tire or milk jug filled with rocks or something. I wouldnt add much weight until closer to 18 months you dont want to over do it and injur his joints and such. I start light runs closer to a year mark 10 months or later but only start with maybe 10-15 minutes light running and gradually work up until they can go out for a full run with me. At this age its a perfect time for working all his basic obedience work on stay , recalls, sit downs ect . If you want to do weight pull its improtant they learn to focus on you as shows can be very distracting with other dogs and people and noise so working on recalls is important. Work him more mentally right now If I were you. 
Of course walks and games of fetch are always good forms of work outs at this age and any age.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Good lookin pup. Love the name too...reminds me of Lebron James! Lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

love the sweet face!!


----------



## 1038dav (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks too and happy new years


----------



## billy whizz (Dec 31, 2011)

nice dog man how much is he weighing rite now?


----------



## durham9191 (Dec 31, 2011)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I like him!


----------



## 1038dav (Oct 12, 2011)

I haven't weight him in some time. But thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Acaldeira (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful puppy.

Personally i don't approve exercising your dog (in terms of strength) before he is fully developed, which can be from 18 to 24 months old. 

Of course you can play with him, let him run free and walk with him.


----------

